# Failed split/Captured Swarm



## Absinthe (Feb 26, 2016)

you might want to explain the style of split and the orientation of how they are currently stored.


----------



## BashfulBearApiary (Oct 24, 2019)

It was a simple walkaway split, housed in an 8 frame deep.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

BashfulBearApiary said:


> So this is probably a basic question with a twist.
> 
> I made a split back on 4/27 from a strong colony. All looked good until the split swarmed last week. Thankfully I was home, witnessed the swarm, caught it and boxed it. The caught swarm seems to have taken and has a laying queen present, but it is a small swarm. The split is still full of bees, but no eggs/larvae/brood. The split does have a couple of queen cells left intact which may emerge, but there is no brood to repopulate the split. 3 questions are...
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry,
1. No
2. N/A
3. N/A

If anything, give the newly caught swarm a frame of the bees from one of the other colonies. Do not give them the frame with the queen cells on it! In another three weeks, the original split will have a new laying queen and all will be OK. Once the queen is laying, work on managing the size of the hive. I think your split quickly outgrew the hive (nuc?) you had them in.


----------

